# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Chinh phục DOTA 2 với card đồ họa Geforce GTX 950

## dakasakoru

Khi nhắc đến Liên Minh Huyền Thoại (LMHT), mình nghĩ đa số giới trẻ hiện nay ai cũng biết và đã từng biến mình thành một vị tướng trong thế giới đó. Mình cũng vậy, là một game thủ LMHT đã gắn bó được hơn 3 năm. Nhưng dạo gần đây vì công việc khá bận rộn nên mình không vào game thường xuyên, thêm nữa sau khi kết thúc Chung Kết Thế Giới Mùa 5, Riot đã cập nhật phiên bản 5.22, đọc qua các diễn đàn game thì nghe ai ai cũng bức xúc vì những thay đổi quá lớn, quá nhanh, quá nguy hiểm - làm mình càng thêm nản, không muốn chơi luôn. Giờ lại rảnh, thế là mình nảy ra ý định chơi thử DOTA 2, cùng mình trải nghiệm xem game này có những gì thú vị nhé!

DOTA 2 là một tựa game MOBA được phát triển bới Valve dựa trên nền tảng từ trò chơi Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos và bản mở rộng của nó - The Frozen Throne. Để chơi được DOTA 2, bạn cần phải có tài khoản Steam và tải game cũng ở đây dưới dạng Free To Play (hoàn toàn miễn phí).

​Trong DOTA 2, 10 người chơi được chia làm hai đội chiếm đóng 2 thành lũy có tên gọi là Radiant và Dire. Căn cứ bên Radiant ở phía dưới bên trái bản đồ, còn căn cứ bên Dire ở phía trên bên phải bản đồ. Người chơi có thể chọn một hero trong số hơn 100 hero với cấp độ (level) tối đa là 25. Cách thức hero tham gia các cuộc chiến giữa hai bên phụ thuộc nhiều vào tính chính của hero đó. Mỗi hero có bộ kỹ năng khác nhau và ba thuộc tính là strength (sức mạnh), agility (nhanh nhẹn) và intelligence (thông minh), trong đó có một thuộc tính là chính. Như vậy hero cũng được chia thành ba loại tương ứng với thuộc tính chính.

​Mục tiêu của trò chơi là phá hủy công trình lớn nằm giữa căn cứ của của đối phương là Thánh Tích (Ancients), biến nhà của đối phương thành sân bay và lao vào hồ máu cưỡng bức những sinh linh đang chống cự trong sự bất lực.

​Bản đồ DOTA 2 ngăn cách bởi sông suối núi đồi trùng trùng điệp điệp. Hai căn cứ nối với nhau bằng ba con đường chính (được gọi là lane). Dựa vào hướng nhìn mặc định trong game người ta gọi 3 đường này lần lượt là đường trên (top), đường giữa (mid) và đường dưới (bot). Trên mỗi đường vào căn cứ có 3 trụ (tower) bảo vệ và phải phá hủy được trụ ngoài mới tấn công được trụ bên trong. Để phá được Thánh Tích thì phải phá hủy được hai trụ cuối cùng bảo vệ nó. Ngoài ra, ở mỗi đường có những đơn vị quân (gọi là creep) được sinh ra đều đặn mỗi 30 giây và tăng sức mạnh theo thời gian.

​Trong trận đấu, mỗi người đảm nhận 1 vai trò khác nhau. Ở đây mình sẽ đưa ra các vị trí phổ biến mà mình biết:

*Tanker:* Trong Dota 2 vị trí này còn có tên gọi khác là Durable. “Tank” trong Tanker có nghĩa là cỗ xe tăng, vừa hùng mạnh, thiện chiến nhưng cũng cực kì vững chãi. Đó là những phẩm chất của dòng tướng Tanker, họ là chỗ dựa lớn nhất của cả team với khả năng chịu đòn cực kì trâu bò và luôn đi đầu trong những cuộc giao tranh, tạo không gian cho những xạ thủ và những caster đánh phép đằng xa thoải sức tung hoành, tột vị trí không thể thiếu trong bất kì đội hình nào.

​*
Carry:* Cái tên Carry có nghĩa là “gánh”, các hero carry sẽ mang theo trọng trách gồng gánh cả đội tiến đến chiến thắng bởi lẽ họ là sức mạnh chính về giai đoạn cuối của game đấu. Các carry chịu phần thua thiệt trong giai đoạn đầu game, yếu ớt, sát thương đa phần không cao, combat không hiệu quả nhưng theo thời gian cùng với sự bảo trợ của các support chúng ngày càng mạnh lên, item ngày một nhiều, cho đến khi “đủ lông đủ cánh” họ mang theo sức mạnh vượt trội hơn hẳn các thành viên khác thậm chí là áp đảo hoàn toàn team địch. Chính vì thế mà một khi Carry đã quá mạnh, đối phương chỉ còn cách gõ “gg” (good game, trong dota 2 nó tương tự với đầu hàng).

Carry thường được chia thành nhiều thiên hướng với 3 thiên hướng chính: Hard Carry, Carry và Semi Carry:

- Hard Carry là những Carry phụ thuộc vào việc farm khá nặng và thường phải nhiều item mới có thể đủ sức đi giết người.

- Carry thông thường là nhóm chiếm phần đông nhất, các hero thuộc nhóm này vẫn sở hữu được khả năng chiến đấu tạm ổn trong giai đoạn đầu và giữa game, mặc dù sức mạnh vẫn phụ thuộc nhiều vào item nhưng thay vào việc cắm mặt vào farm chúng hoàn toàn có thể đi gank cùng đồng đội để kiếm tiền. Nhiều hero còn đảm nhận được vai trò Ganker khá hiệu quả

- Và sau cùng là nhóm Semi-carry. Đây không phải là vị trí cứng trong đội hình của 1 game đấu, nó gần như chỉ là việc lấn sân sang vai trò carry từ một vị trí khác nếu như điều kiện cho phép hoặc tình thế bắt buộc. Thường thì chỉ cần nhiều item mang thiên hướng carry (dồn sát thương, trừ giáp, bạo kích, choáng v.v…) là có thể chuyển sang vai trò Semi-carry một cách dễ dàng, tức là có khả năng đánh sát thương tay như một carry thực thụ. Do sự sáng tạo trong lối chơi của Dota 2, không có gương mặt nào là nổi bật trong lối chơi semi carry mà cách chơi của người cầm hero có thể biến bất cứ hero nào trong số 110 hero thành Carry đích thực.

Nhìn chung, nhóm tướng có khả năng Carry nhiều nhất là Agility, Strength cũng có khá nhiều nhưng Intelligence rất ít và chủ yếu là thuộc nhóm Semi-carry. Đặc điểm chung là sở hữu sát thương vật lí/ tốc độ đánh cao, một khi đủ đồ thì sức mạnh hủy diệt là rất lớn nhưng trước đó đòi hỏi người chơi phải được bảo vệ kĩ lưỡng, phải kiếm tiền rất nhiều (phụ thuộc vào đồ + tiền). Và theo số liệu thống kê thì đây là vị trí được nhiều người chơi yêu thích nhất, có lẽ họ yêu thích cái cảm giác được gánh cả thế giới trên vai mặc dù thực tế không phải lúc nào cũng như vậy.

​*
Support:* Support chính là “hỗ trợ”, họ là hậu phương vững chắc cho tiền tuyến tấn công, là những người hi sinh thầm lặng vị lợi ích của cả đội khi họ sẵn sàng mua ward để tạo không gian an toàn cho đồng đội, mua courier, hồi máu, trợ thủ, trợ công hay thậm chí hy sinh tính mạng để bảo vệ an toàn những thành viên trong đội.

Một vị trí tối quan trọng trong đội hình giống như Carry, chúng ta cần sự đóng góp không nhỏ của họ để làm nên chiến thắng. Đây là một vị trí khá khó chơi và không phải bất kì player nào sẵn sàng đảm nhận vị trí support cho bất cứ team nào mà thậm chí họ chưa từng quen biết, nó cần sự tình nguyện rất cao. Cũng giống như vị trí Carry, Support cũng có thiên hướng Hard Support, đó là chỉ chuyên về trợ thủ, họ mạnh về khả năng hỗ trợ đồng đội hơn là combat trực diện. Nhóm còn lại thì thường là những Nuker thuộc hàng ngũ Intelligence, nhóm này hay có xu hướng trở thành các support sau khi bộ skill của họ ngày một yếu dần về giai đoạn cuối game.

Một điều đáng chú ý nữa, đó là không phải cứ là Support thì phải có hồi máu cho đồng đội. Có khả năng hồi máu chỉ là điều kiện cần, quan trọng nhất là bảo vệ đồng đội bằng mọi giá, đặc biệt là các carry; hỗ trợ tiêu diệt địch cùng đồng đội với bộ kĩ năng khống chế; tạo không gian farm an toàn và thuận lợi cho những thành viên chủ chốt, đó mới là nhiệm vụ chính của Support.

​*
Ganker:* chính là những sát thủ hero trong Dota 2. Các ganker cứng thường bắt đầu với đường mid, kiếm đủ level và skill và đi săn lùng những kẻ bất cẩn. Họ gây áp lực rất lớn lên bên kia chiến tuyến khi liên tục đảo lane đi giết người, tóm gọn và tiêu diệt kẻ địch nhanh chóng với bộ kĩ năng gây sát thương rất mạnh trong giai đoạn đầu.

Chúng ta thường hay đánh đồng các Nuker và Ganker làm một, điều đó cũng đúng nhưng các Ganker chính hiệu không những có sát thương lớn mà còn kèm theo khả năng khống chế và giữ chân rất hiệu quả. Tỷ lệ thành công khi tiêu diệt kẻ thù khi đi với những Ganker vì thế mà sẽ tăng lên rất cao. Đây thực sự cũng là 1 vị trí khá khó chơi. Lợi dụng ưu thế về level cũng như sức sát thương vượt trội của mình các ganker dễ dàng áp đảo đối phương và làm chủ trận đấu trong thời gian đầu. Càng về sau, bộ kĩ năng ngày một mất dần hiệu quả, các Ganker sẽ đảo sang các vị trí khác bởi lẽ Ganker không phải là vai trò lâu dài trong game.

​*
Nuker:* Tương tự như những Carry, Nuker là chuyên gia đánh sát thương vật lý, các Nuker là những chuyên gia đánh sát thương từ spell (thường là sát thương phép). Nuke mang ý nghĩa tương tự như 1 trái bom, Nuker là những kẻ có khả năng rút máu.

Thường thì bộ combo spell ở cấp cao nhất gây ra trên 1000 sát thương phép thì hero đó sẽ được liệt vào hàng ngũ các Nuker. Họ là những người điều khiển nhịp trận đấu ở giai đoạn giữa game, và trong thời gian này bạn cũng chủ yếu chết vì bộ spell của các Nuker do sát thương vật lí trên mặt bằng chung trong giai đoạn này chưa cao. Ngoài ra hầu hết các Ganker chính là Nuker, 2 vai trò này có mối liên quan khá chặt chẽ. Ta thấy phần nhiều các Nuker là các tướng thuộc nhóm Intelligence, với lượng mana dồi dào và bộ spell gây sát thương phép cao, họ liên tục tung ra sức mạnh của mình để gây áp lực lên phần sân đối phương, và sau này khi bộ kĩ năng đã giảm đi hiệu quả đáng kể các hero này sẽ cũng sẽ chuyển dần sang vị trí khác. Khó có thể duy trì được sức mạnh phép thuật đến từ bộ spell lâu dài do lượng máu kẻ thù cũng đã nhiều lên.

​

----------


## tebaogoc

Đơn vị trao đổi trong DOTA 2 là vàng. Các hero dùng vàng để mua đồ đạc, tăng cường sức mạnh và những khả năng khác do những món đồ mang lại. Vàng mỗi hero có tăng theo thời gian. Vàng chủ yếu thu được từ việc tiêu diệt hero, phá hủy công trình, tiêu diệt đơn vị quân đối phương. Những công việc này đem lại cả điểm kinh nghiệm (trừ công trình). Từ đó có một kỹ năng là tự tiêu diệt đơn vị quân hoặc công trình bên mình (gọi là deny) khi còn ít máu để tránh việc đối phương có vàng và giảm lượng kinh nghiệm thu được. Khi hero tích lũy đủ kinh nghiệm thì sẽ tăng cấp độ. Khi tiêu diệt đối phương thì người chơi có đòn kết thúc cuối cùng sẽ thu được nhiều vàng và kinh nghiệm hơn.

Sau khi tìm hiểu một thời gian, mình nhận thấy những điểm khác biệt giữa DOTA 2 và LMHT:

- Bản đồ trong DOTA 2 lớn hơn bản đồ trong LMHT. Top Lane và Bot Lane không bằng nhau ở cả 2 hướng. Cụ thể Top Lane của Radiant ngắn hơn Bot Lane. Ngược lại Top Lane của Dire lại dài hơn Bot Lane.

- Sau 4 phút kể từ khi trận đấu bắt đầu, game sẽ được chuyển sang đêm, sau đó 4 phút sẽ chuyển sang ngày (trừ trường hợp ngoại lệ là có Night Stalker hay Luna sử dụng ulti sẽ chuyển từ ngày sang đêm thì logic này sẽ bị làm sai lệch theo đồng hồ thời gian). Đêm xuống ảnh hưởng tới tầm nhìn của các đơn vị lính, quái, trụ và phần lớn các hero (trừ những đứa mang bản chất bóng đêm, dân ăn chơi về đêm). Bạn có thể theo dõi điều đó qua đồng hồ ngày-đêm phía trên, chính giữa trong in-game.

- DOTA 2 không cho phép biến về thoải mái như LMHT. Nếu muốn biến về bạn phải dành 1 ô trang bị và mua phù (cho phép chất chồng).

- DOTA 2 có một con cu li gọi là Courier, nhiệm vụ của nó là đem đồ bạn mua từ nhà ra đường cho bạn. Bằng cách này, bạn sẽ không cần về nhà để mua trang bị.

- Trong DOTA 2 chết là mất vàng.

- Hero có thời gian quay đầu. Nghĩa là khi Heroes đang di chuyển bạn muốn nó di chuyển theo hướng ngược lại thì nó sẽ mất 1 chút ít thời gian để quay đầu chứ không lập tức đi theo hướng ngược lại ngay được.

- Trong LMHT, bạn không thể lấy nón của Cailtyn Bắc Cực đội cho Caitlyn Thợ Săn được. Nhưng DOTA 2 cho phép điều đó, bạn có thể mix skin cho hero. Ví dụ như tay của set 1, chân của set 2, nón của set 3. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể đem những item đó đi trao đổi, mua bán và thậm chí là đặt cược cho những giải đấu lớn.

- DOTA 2 không có chức năng đầu hàng, đồng nghĩa bạn phải chiến đấu tới hơi thở cuối cùng.

- Đối với LMHT bạn chỉ việc last hit, còn ở DOTA 2 bạn phải làm quen với việc chặn creeps, khiến nó ra lane chậm hơn so với thông thường. Tiếp theo là Deny, nghĩa là bạn có thể kết liễu creeps phe của bạn. Bạn cũng có thể làm điều đó với trụ, cũng như Heroes đồng minh của bạn (trong 1 vài trường hợp).

Rõ ràng DOTA 2 đòi hỏi kỹ năng từ người chơi rất cao, khả năng kết hợp cùng đồng đội và trên hết là việc last hit - deny. Thử tưởng tượng, khi bạn đối đầu với một game thủ pro, việc bạn last hit - deny thật sự không dễ dàng, dù đường truyền internet ổn định và bạn đã nhắm rất chính xác nhưng vẫn miss, cảm giác có ức chế không nào? Vậy lí do nằm ở đâu? Đó chính là độ trễ của card đồ họa. Dưới đây là đoạn video kiểm tra độ trễ của card đồ họa GTX 650 so với GTX 950:

<script type="text/psajs" orig_index="9">(function(){window.pagespeed=window  .pagespeed||{};var b=window.pagespeed,c=function(){};c.prototype.a=fu  nction(){var a=document.getElementsByTagName("pagespeed_iframe"  );if(0<a.length){for(var a=a[0],f=document.createElement("iframe"),d=0,e=a.attrib  utes,g=e.length;d<g;++d)f.setAttribute(e[d].name,e[d].value);a.parentNode.replaceChild(f,a)}};c.prototy  pe.convertToIframe=c.prototype.a;b.b=function(){b.  deferIframe=new c};b.deferIframeInit=b.b;})();
pagespeed.deferIframeInit();</script><pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/AZv1ZgDxBSY?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""><script pagespeed_orig_type="text/javascript" type="text/psajs" orig_index="10">
pagespeed.deferIframe.convertToIframe();</script></pagespeed_iframe>​Với card GTX 650, khi bạn ra lệnh, phải mất 107ms bạn mới nhìn thấy nhân vật thực hiện hành động đó, trong khi thực tế nó đã xảy ra trước. Vì vậy nếu độ trễ càng thấp thì những gì bạn nhìn thấy sẽ chính xác hơn, từ đó khả năng last hit của bạn cũng chính xác hơn. Tuy sự khác biệt này không nhiều nhưng đối với những game thủ đã chơi quen với một tốc độ hồi đáp này, khi gặp một tốc độ khác vẫn có khả năng nhận thức được.

Đi kèm với Geforce GTX 950 là phần mềm hỗ trợ Geforce Experience với khả năng tối ưu hóa hệ thống (Auto-Optimize Your Games), chức năng này giúp tối ưu hóa phần cứng nhằm tương thích tốt nhất với việc chơi game trên một hệ thống không quá dư thừa sức mạnh dẫn đến việc ta phải tính toán các mức cài đặt đồ họa trong game với mục đích cân bằng yếu tố hiệu năng và chất lượng đồ họa. Và còn đáng lưu tâm hơn nữa khi ta có thể sử dụng chức năng này để tối ưu hóa hệ thống chỉ với một cú click chuột.

​

----------


## wassing123

Có cao nhân nào nhận đệ tử không? I want to play DOTA 2 with VGA GTX 950 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## MuRom92

> Có cao nhân nào nhận đệ tử không? I want to play DOTA 2 with VGA GTX 950 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Có đây, dạy chơi DOTA 2 thành thục xong trả công cho tui con GTX 950 ok!

----------


## huycon009

Em đang phân vân giữa GTX 950 và GTX 960. Ko biết nên mua con nào, e cũng có chơi DOTA 2 và 1 số game offline ~~

----------


## thai93tb1

> Em đang phân vân giữa GTX 950 và GTX 960. Ko biết nên mua con nào, e cũng có chơi DOTA 2 và 1 số game offline ~~


Có điều kiện thì lên GTX 960, còn ko thì GTX 950 cũng ok. 2 con này hiệu năng cũng same same, đều có thể chơi tốt DOTA 2 và 1 số game offline ở mức medium, high.

----------


## mcqueen

Vẫn chưa có tiền mua GTX 950 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## ghostdarkgs

> Vẫn chưa có tiền mua GTX 950 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Sau bao ngày tháng nhịn ăn đến đói meo, em đã rước được em Zotac GTX 950 về hehehe. Chơi game đã quá bác à :x

----------

